# Unstuffed Smoked Beef Logs (slightly hot) -- Bearcarver Qview



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2011)

*Unstuffed Smoked Beef Logs (slightly hot)

Taste is very similar to a very good "Pennsylvania Dutch Smoked Ring Bologna".*

This recipe is similar to my "Beef Stick" recipe, but with a little more heat (not too much).
Recipe is for 9 pounds of 80/20 Ground Beef.
*Day # 1*
Mix the following:
*#1 Mix
Tender Quick*----------------------*2 1/4 ounces (4 1/2 TBS)*----Proper amount for 9 pounds of Ground Meat
Soy sauce---------------------------4 ounces
Ice Water----------------------------5 ounces
Stir this until TQ is dissolved, and put in fridge.

===================================================
Then mix the following
*#2 Mix*
Black Pepper----------------------------------1 TBS
Red Pepper Flakes---------------------------1 TBS
Cayenne Pepper------------------------------1 TBS
Mustard Seed----------------------------------1 TBS
Fennel Seed (slightly crushed)-------------1 TBS
Anise Seed--------------------------------------1 TBS
Italian Seasoning-------------------------------1 1/2 tsp
Garlic Powder-----------------------------------1 tsp
Onion Powder-----------------------------------1 tsp
===================================================

*Any amounts of the ingredients above can change to suit your tastes, except the TQ.
The amount of TQ should be 1/4 ounce (1/2 TBS) of TQ per pound of Ground meat.
================================================*

*Now spread your ground meat out in whatever you're going to mix it in.*
Incorporate Mix # 1 with Mix #2 together, and pour it over all of your ground meat.
Now Mix & Mix & Mix & Mix & Mix, until you're sure it's mixed as well as possible.
Cover the container with plastic wrap, and put in fridge (36˚ to 38˚) for an overnight rest.
===================================================

*Day # 2
Remove meat from fridge, and proceed to roll into logs about 2" to 2 1/2" in diameter.
Place them on your smoker racks as you roll them, being careful not to allow them to touch each other.
After rolling, put them in the fridge (uncovered) for another overnight rest.*

*========================================*

*Day # 3
Preheat smoker to 130˚, and put smoking racks, with meat on, in smoker.
After about 1 hour, get a nice amount of smoke going in smoker (I used an AMNS  loaded with Hickory).
After a total of 3 hours, bump heat up to 150˚.
After 2 more hours, bump heat to 170˚.
After 2 more hours, bump heat to 180˚.
Keep heat at 180˚ until internal temperatures of logs are all 160˚ or more.
Mine were 161˚-165˚-161˚-160˚-160˚-160˚-168˚ when I removed them.
Throw the logs into ice water to get them down to about 100˚, or below.
Pat them all dry, and put them in a dry bowl.
Put them in fridge, uncovered, overnight to cool down & mellow out.

Day # 4*
Cut into the size pieces you want to freeze, vacuum pack, label packs, and freeze what won't be eaten within 5 days or so.
Keep refrigerated until eating.
*BTW: I know they're a bit ugly, like my Unstuffed Beef Sticks, because there isn't any skin on them to keep them smooth & pretty, but they're Darn Tasty this way!*

Thanks, and enjoy the Qview below,

Bear

Cure & Ingredients:







All mixed up---after being in fridge over night:






Rolled into logs:






Closer look:






In the middle of 36 hours of 35 MPH to 45 MPH sustained winds, with gusts of 60 MPH caused me to fasten a heavy old quilt to the end of the porch, to block the wind that was whipping through:






Closer look:






The heavy winds were ripping the screws right through the quilt, so I made some emergency washers:






Beef Bologna Under Glass:






Fresh out of the MES:






Cut for vacuum packing---couple pieces are missing!


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 22, 2011)

Looking good. Nice quick thinking to get that wind break to stay up. So was there any particular reason that you didn't just stuff them into big casings? Did you have any issues with the logs wanting to fall apart or they they stay together nicely for you?


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> Looking good. Nice quick thinking to get that wind break to stay up. So was there any particular reason that you didn't just stuff them into big casings? Did you have any issues with the logs wanting to fall apart or they they stay together nicely for you?


Thank You Ross,

IMO: I can get much more smoke on my meats, without the smoke having to travel through a heavy skin, and if possible, I'd rather eat smoked meat than smoked skin, even if it's only a thin skin. I consider it about the same as removing the skin from a belly before curing it & smoking it into Bacon.

No problem with 80/20 falling apart.

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks great!

   Craig


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 22, 2011)

Yea I bet you get much more smoke flavor since it doesn't have to penetrate the summer sausage casing. I guess you might as well eat the smoke flavor instead of thrown out the SS casing. As long as you can keep them together. I still have yet to to make summer sausage. Its on my list of things to do with my venison sausage this year. I'm hoping it will be the first thing I smoke on my new fridge build I am going to start.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 22, 2011)

looks good bear!


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 22, 2011)

Man that looks good.. nice job.. thanks for posting


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 22, 2011)

Bear, that bologna looks great, but I can't believe you don't have a room in your house for your baby. I mean leaving her out in the wind and cold like that? I'm sure there will be a smoke room addition in the spring.


----------



## ak1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow!!!! They look tasty, but they look like giant turds!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









.

Instead of "unstuffed bologna", maybe you could call them "Bear Turds"

Sorry, but I had to say it!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Please don't take any offence as none was intended.

All joking aside; Why do you call it "bologna"? All bologna I've seen is an emulsified sausage, but yours seems to have some texture to it, similar to a hungarian or german salami.


----------



## les3176 (Feb 22, 2011)

Bravo!!!! Man those look tasty,and great step by step post!

Thanks for the recipe Bear, got it saved on the "honey do" list!!


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey Bear those sound mighty tasty.  I have a fattie press and am thinking I might try to compress them in there first rather than roll them. I might hold them together a little tighter. Gonna have to give this one a try.

I think AK1 might be onto something on the name change 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  kind of more personalized 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for sharing my friend


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 22, 2011)

Another on my to do list!  Looks great!


----------



## arnie (Feb 22, 2011)

AK1 said:


> Wow!!!! They look tasty, but they look like giant turds!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well............... He is in the woods. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice job Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2011)

AK1 said:


> Wow!!!! They look tasty, but they look like giant turds!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks AK1---I think?
I have spent too much time in the woods, and have seen a lot of Bears.

There is no such thing as a Bear Turd.

A Bear leaves things around the woods & corn fields that is more like a "Cow Flop" (which is what we always called it), or "cow pie" from a cow.

I guess I called it bologna, because like I said, "It tastes like a very good Pennsylvania Dutch Ring Bologna".

Might be better to call it a "Log".  Oh well.......

Bear




Scarbelly said:


> Hey Bear those sound mighty tasty.  I have a fattie press and am thinking I might try to compress them in there first rather than roll them. I might hold them together a little tighter. Gonna have to give this one a try.
> 
> I think AK1 might be onto something on the name change
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary---See above.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank You Craig, Rob, and Tyotrain !

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Bear, that bologna looks great, but I can't believe you don't have a room in your house for your baby. I mean leaving her out in the wind and cold like that? I'm sure there will be a smoke room addition in the spring.


Thanks Al !
Never happen---I tried that & it didn't fly!!

I'm building something for my MES 40, but it's not a room----SHHhhhhhhh...............

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank You Les & Shellbellc, and Arnie too !!!

Bear


----------



## gotarace (Feb 22, 2011)

Great looking sausage Bear..every time i look at your Q Views i get another thing to smoke...these and your snack sticks in the same smoker will kill 2 birds with one smoke for me. Thanks for the detailed recipe.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow Bear! Thanks for sharring & the detailed recipe! Those look awesome! your the man!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2011)

gotarace said:


> Great looking sausage Bear..every time i look at your Q Views i get another thing to smoke...these and your snack sticks in the same smoker will kill 2 birds with one smoke for me. Thanks for the detailed recipe.


Thank You gotarace,

Actually if you like a little heat (very little), you can use this recipe for the Unstuffed Beef Sticks too, or vice versa.

If you like more heat, you can add more too with either of them.

Only thing is the sticks will get finished a while sooner, due to the thickness, if you do them together.

Bear


----------



## ak1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Bear, regardless of what they're called, they look absolutely delicious. As well, your Q vue is as always spot on. Between the pictures & the description, no one should have any problem making these "Bear Turds"
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






p.s. I wasn't going to say it, but it seems that Gary agrees with me
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

pps, I see what you mean about the "ring bologna" after doing a search. I've never seen that here in my part of Canada.

Darko


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 22, 2011)

Bear

Them look awesome. And thanks for posting the recipe.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2011)

AK1 said:


> Bear, regardless of what they're called, they look absolutely delicious. As well, your Q vue is as always spot on. Between the pictures & the description, no one should have any problem making these "Bear Turds"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again AK.

Maybe Gary never saw any Bear "piles" or "flops" in the woods either?

Bears are too much "Pig" to make turds.

My Beef sticks look a little like Dog turds too, but everybody likes them.

I gave one to a buddy of mine (Jack) at a picnic.

Then he laid it in the grass, and waited until his wife & a few others were looking his way, and he picked it up and started eating on it. A lot of eyes got big & mouths dropped---eeeewwwwwwwww Yuck, Jack's eating dog sh_t !!!

His wife just shook her head, because she knows he eats Pupperoni & Beggin Strips when they watch TV at night.

That guy's been the life of the party for 45 years!

I always got side stickers from laughing at him!

Beaer


----------



## meateater (Feb 22, 2011)

Good looking bologna Bear! I gotta try that, I bet they make great sammies.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2011)

nepas said:


> Bear
> 
> Them look awesome. And thanks for posting the recipe.


Thanks Nepas.

That means a lot coming from the Pennsylvania Sausage King!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear




meateater said:


> Good looking bologna Bear! I gotta try that, I bet they make great sammies.


Thanks Meat,

Probably would make a good sammy, but I like to just snack on it, with some cheese, preferably smoked too.

Then I make sammies with my Dried Beef, because it goes to fast if I just snack on it.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2011)

Changed the title to "Unstuffed Smoked Beef Logs" (instead of Bologna).

I like that better.

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey Bear,

Missed this one!

I started reading your post and then got sidetracked....Sorry!

They look awesome!!

Todd


----------



## justpassingthru (Feb 23, 2011)

Bear those are awesome as usual, they sure don't look like the bologna in California, something else for my to do list for sure.

Gene


----------



## meateater (Feb 23, 2011)

Now I have that Oscar Meyer Bologna song stuck in my head............


----------



## nwdave (Feb 23, 2011)

I have only one question?  9 lbs of ground beef?  What's with that?  Why not 10, or ........ ?  Gotta agree with the fattie press....that's the ticket to try for uniformity.  So, let's see, we're up to 14 new things to try.......  Oh, when will it ever end???


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey Bear...

*BTW: I know they're a bit ugly, like my Unstuffed Beef Sticks, because there isn't any skin on them to keep them smooth & pretty, but they're Darn Tasty this way!*
 

I have to disagree...

I've done quite a few batches of beef salami, and our favorite (sweet red chicken sausage) in 2 to 3lb chubs, and the unstuffed method was really a head-turner at our family reunion last summer. The slight crust on the slices caught quite a bit of interest, and a few wondered how I made them. The unique flavor profile and differing texture of the bite and chew had one of my sisters just about going crazy over it...she'd never seen an unstuffed sausage of any kind and was really impressed with how good it was.

Personally, I find the look of the uncased ground meats coming out of the smoker to be very interesting...rather appealing, IMO, and very provoking of the salivary glands...LOL!!!

You seem to have a very good method for prep, mix, curing, drying, smoking, and rapid chilling, also...I studied it for a few minutes to get a picture where it was all going, and it makes perfect sense to me. And, with just an ounce of liquids per pound of meat to incorporate the cure and seasonings together for an easier and more uniform mix with the meat....nice touch on that.

I've done my salami mix wet a couple times, but had trouble with the recipe due to crumbling after the smoke...I think I used some sherry wine in one batch and it seemed that either the acidity or too low of fat content had an adverse effect after it was cooked. Oh, yeah, I rembeber now...I tried a 93/7 ground sirloin, if I recall...way too lean to hold together...good grief, that flopped attempt was over 2 years ago. Anyway, the dry mixes I've done worked out fine with 85/15 GB or chuck, but I was using a Kitchen-Aid with a dough hook for 2-3lb batches, and it came together pretty well, but by hand would be a bit of a workout for sure.

Interesting recipe...if I can scrounge up the anise and mustard seeds...well, if not, I can improvise...I'm pretty good at that! LOL!!!

Thanks for the recipe and methods...a bit different than my salami recipes, which are good, but another flavor profile is always welcome, too.

Man, I haven't done any salami or chix sausage for..............crap, I don't even know...maybe last May, or possibly June??? OK, you can spank me now and get it over with! Jeeze, it's crazy how much stuff there is for a guy to do with curing and smoking...easy to lose track of when your last duplicate project was done, but then, I'm always trying new stuff lately, so I guess I shouldn't beat myself up too badly.

Great reminder to step back into the simpler things, for sure...thanks again, Bear!

Eric


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Feb 24, 2011)

Bear, those things look great my friend!  Better yet, I think I could make them with your detailed recipe and directions!  You remind me of my Dad with your home-made washers, sounds and looks like something he would do!  I have put those on my "to do list" along with some other things. I hope this finds you well and happy bear, your the absolute best my friend! Take care!

Your SMF Friend,

Barry


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2011)

NWDave said:


> I have only one question?  9 lbs of ground beef?  What's with that?  Why not 10, or ........ ?  Gotta agree with the fattie press....that's the ticket to try for uniformity.  So, let's see, we're up to 14 new things to try.......  Oh, when will it ever end???


Try your Fattie Press, but it doesn't matter how pretty you make them. After smoking, they will be gnarly, just like mine.

I don't care what they look like---They taste Great!

And 9 pounds is what you get, after you buy 10 pounds on sale, and give Mrs Bear 1 pound for a batch of Beefaroni.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2011)

*Thank you very much, Eric!*

*I gave a few answers below in RED.*

*Bear*
 


forluvofsmoke said:


> Hey Bear...
> 
> *BTW: I know they're a bit ugly, like my Unstuffed Beef Sticks, because there isn't any skin on them to keep them smooth & pretty, but they're Darn Tasty this way!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Hey Bear,
> 
> Missed this one!
> 
> ...


Thanks Todd,

I couldn't do this stuff near as easily without your outstanding little AMNS inventions!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2011)

JustPassingThru said:


> Bear those are awesome as usual, they sure don't look like the bologna in California, something else for my to do list for sure.
> 
> Gene


Thank You Gene!

Did all of the snow in Tahiti melt yet?

A lot of ours did!

Bear


----------



## chef willie (Feb 24, 2011)

They look great Bear, no matter what you call them. As far as looks....beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Thanks for such a detailed post on the ingredients/method. Since I don't have a stuffer these would be perfect for me to do. I also have access to a nice big Hobart mixer at work that will make short work of mixing up all that meat (not that I'm lazy). I've already done a 'cut & paste' and have it in my to do folder which is getting bigger by the day. I think I'm gonna call 'em Bear Logs when I make them in honor of the poster.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2011)

VirginiaSmokeSignal said:


> Bear, those things look great my friend!  Better yet, I think I could make them with your detailed recipe and directions!  You remind me of my Dad with your home-made washers, sounds and looks like something he would do!  I have put those on my "to do list" along with some other things. I hope this finds you well and happy bear, your the absolute best my friend! Take care!
> 
> Your SMF Friend,
> 
> Barry


Thank You Barry,

For such nice words & comments. Let me know when you make any of my stuff. I love it when one of my "step by steps" helps somebody try something new.

LOL---Your Dad & I prove we old guys get a good idea every now & then. Make sure you tell him I said that too.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## raptor700 (Feb 24, 2011)

Those look great Bear,

Thanks for (yet another) Great post!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 25, 2011)

Chef Willie said:


> They look great Bear, no matter what you call them. As far as looks....beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Thanks for such a detailed post on the ingredients/method. Since I don't have a stuffer these would be perfect for me to do. I also have access to a nice big Hobart mixer at work that will make short work of mixing up all that meat (not that I'm lazy). I've already done a 'cut & paste' and have it in my to do folder which is getting bigger by the day. I think I'm gonna call 'em Bear Logs when I make them in honor of the poster.



Thank You Much Willie!

Let me know if you do them, and how you like them.

I like your name "Bear Logs" too.   I will be calling them that, when I put the link in my step by steps, in my signature.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks a lot Rap !

Bear


----------



## fife (Mar 22, 2011)

Bear that looks very good. Bet they were very tasty.

Robert


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2011)

Fife said:


> Bear that looks very good. Bet they were very tasty.
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert,

I've been nursing them, and I only have 1/2 of one log left.

I found them to be even better when I lightly fry a couple slices with 2 or 3 eggs!

Bear


----------



## tailgate72 (Nov 20, 2011)

Mr. Bear

Thanks for the help. I was going to make these but while I was busy getting chicken ready for the smoker Angie actually put them all together and rolled them into logs, put them on racks and put them in the fridge. I printed out your step by step and she was just going to town with it. Smoking has been pretty much just my brother and I so was very excited and for a lack of a better word, very proud of her to try a new adventure. I helped her with the TQ and the scale but now that she has watched me do it I wouldnt be suprised to see her do it by herself next time.

After talking to her a bit, Im going to help her with the AMNPS and she is going to smoke the logs herself so I guess this is going to be her baby LOL.

Thanks once again for the help and also for getting another member of my family into the smoking hobby/addiction LOL.

I will let ya know how they turn out, but seeing how I have yet to have one of your step by steps turn out anything but GREAT and seeing how she was following it to the letter, Im sure this will turn out wonderful as well.

Dave


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 21, 2011)

Tailgate72 said:


> Mr. Bear
> 
> Thanks for the help. I was going to make these but while I was busy getting chicken ready for the smoker Angie actually put them all together and rolled them into logs, put them on racks and put them in the fridge. I printed out your step by step and she was just going to town with it. Smoking has been pretty much just my brother and I so was very excited and for a lack of a better word, very proud of her to try a new adventure. I helped her with the TQ and the scale but now that she has watched me do it I wouldnt be suprised to see her do it by herself next time.
> 
> ...


That's Awesome Dave!!!

You have no idea how good that makes me feel.

This is why I stay here, and why I do those step by steps.

It makes ALL the other stuff worthwhile!!

I can't wait to hear how they turned out.

Thank You for the Great Story !!!

Bear


----------



## mcgallimore (May 23, 2013)

YUM!! 
:grilling_smilie:


----------



## nightsmoker824 (Jul 31, 2013)

So after reading this forum I decided to give it a try. Crazy me! I only have a COS but it is totally modded out and holds temp very well. I'm babysitting it all day (but to me that's the fun of this hobby/survival cooking) So here are my first pics













0730132053.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 30, 2013






you wont believe the amount of coal/wood to maintain the first 3 hours of smoking













0731131420.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 31, 2013


















0731131429.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 31, 2013






more pics when they're done, I have to go bump it up to 150 degrees maybe 12 pcs of coal .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 31, 2013)

nightsmoker824 said:


> So after reading this forum I decided to give it a try. Crazy me! I only have a COS but it is totally modded out and holds temp very well. I'm babysitting it all day (but to me that's the fun of this hobby/survival cooking) So here are my first pics
> 
> you wont believe the amount of coal/wood to maintain the first 3 hours of smoking
> 
> more pics when they're done, I have to go bump it up to 150 degrees maybe 12 pcs of coal .


Looking Real Good so far!!!








Bear


----------



## nightsmoker824 (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks bear, I'm, at 145 IT and just bumped the smoker up to 180 degrees hopefully another hour to an hour and a half and then its time for them to do the polar BEAR plunge!!!! Thanks for the recipe in advance as I know it will be great!!!!More pics when they're done.


----------



## nightsmoker824 (Jul 31, 2013)

OK Just got done cleaning out the smoker 8 hours and 15 minutes to smoke the logs a relaxing day. They look and smell GREAT!!!!!!! Can't wait to eat one tomorrow. Here are some pics:













0731132037.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 31, 2013


















0731132038.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 31, 2013





waiting online to do the polar BEAR plunge

out of the smoker













0731132039.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 31, 2013


















0731132107.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 31, 2013






Help I can"t swim!!!!!!                                                 Now I know why they call them BEAR LOGS


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 31, 2013)

Thems don't quite look right. I think you should send them to me and I'll let my boys sample them to make sure they are okay!


----------



## nightsmoker824 (Jul 31, 2013)

just cut one open i don't think they're going to see morning. If I wake up in the middle of the night, 6 logs and a bottle of grain mustard don't go a long way. Bear you're a genius, these things are GREAT!!!!!!!!! Now I have to get some casings and do some sticks. Who has the best ones at the best price?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 1, 2013)

nightsmoker824 said:


> just cut one open i don't think they're going to see morning. If I wake up in the middle of the night, 6 logs and a bottle of grain mustard don't go a long way. Bear you're a genius, these things are GREAT!!!!!!!!! Now I have to get some casings and do some sticks. Who has the best ones at the best price?


Great Job, Nightsmoker!!!

Glad you like them!! Thank you for the Compliments!!

A lot of people put the sticks in casings, but I like them "Unstuffed". I get better smoke flavor when the meat is exposed to the smoke. IMHO

Like This:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/95395/unstuffed-smoked-beef-pepperoni-sticks-with-qview

Bear


----------



## nightsmoker824 (Aug 1, 2013)

THANKS!!!! I will go the unstuffed route as I too enjoy the smoked flavor (and saving $ so I can spend it to buy more meat) Maybe next weeks adventure, I'll be making spicy B & B Pickles, Sour Garlic Dill Pickles and I think some pepperoni sticks will go along just fine!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 2, 2013)

nightsmoker824 said:


> THANKS!!!! I will go the unstuffed route as I too enjoy the smoked flavor (and saving $ so I can spend it to buy more meat) Maybe next weeks adventure, I'll be making spicy B & B Pickles, Sour Garlic Dill Pickles and I think some pepperoni sticks will go along just fine!


Sounds like a plan!!!

Just yell if you run into a question.

Bear


----------



## nightsmoker824 (Aug 2, 2013)

Do you have any recipes for very spicy sticks, or should I just kick up the pepper amounts? What brand and model vacuum sealer do you use?

Thank you Scott


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 2, 2013)

nightsmoker824 said:


> Do you have any recipes for very spicy sticks, or should I just kick up the pepper amounts? What brand and model vacuum sealer do you use?
> 
> Thank you Scott


Go to my Signature & use the ingredients in the Bear Loaf Step by Step, but then if you want sticks use the Step by Step instructions for the "Unstuffed Beef Sticks.

My Vacuum packer was real cheap on sale. It is a Foodsaver "V3485". Works Great !!!

Bear


----------



## nightsmoker824 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks again Bear, will do


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2013)

nightsmoker824 said:


> Thanks again Bear, will do


If you run into questions, don't be afraid to give me a Yell !!

Bear


----------



## nightsmoker824 (Aug 6, 2013)

0805131919a.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Aug 6, 2013






Have to put everything on hold. A friend of my wives is having a party for her husbands law firm and they asked me to cater it.Hopefully I'll remember to take picks.I did take some today of the grilled veggies. The party is Tuesday pm(tomorrow actually today) I've been at it all day. A lot of salads,sushi,ribs and salmon, grilled fruit with lavender ice cream. Hopefully later in the week I can make some sticks! Thanks for all your help, and I certainly won't be afraid to ask questions. The only dumb question is the one you didn't ask.

Scott


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 6, 2013)

nightsmoker824 said:


> Have to put everything on hold. A friend of my wives is having a party for her husbands law firm and they asked me to cater it.Hopefully I'll remember to take picks.I did take some today of the grilled veggies. The party is Tuesday pm(tomorrow actually today) I've been at it all day. A lot of salads,sushi,ribs and salmon, grilled fruit with lavender ice cream. Hopefully later in the week I can make some sticks! Thanks for all your help, and I certainly won't be afraid to ask questions. The only dumb question is the one you didn't ask.
> 
> Scott


That's Great, Scott !!!

Good luck on your Party----Great start with the veggies!!!

Bear


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi Bearcarver,

I tried this recipe this week - really good - thanks for the detailed instructions.  I added some cheese in the middle which turned out OK.

One question?  Why do you put the completed logs into ice water at the end?  I had some hot and stuck the rest into the fridge an put them away the next day and they seemed fine.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2013)

Tucson BBQ Fan said:


> Hi Bearcarver,
> 
> I tried this recipe this week - really good - thanks for the detailed instructions.  I added some cheese in the middle which turned out OK.
> 
> One question?  Why do you put the completed logs into ice water at the end?  I had some hot and stuck the rest into the fridge an put them away the next day and they seemed fine.


Thank You Tucson!!

Glad you like it !!!

Two reasons:

To get it to stop cooking fast.

To get it down to 100* without warming up any of my Fridges.

If it's below freezing outside, leaving it outside will do the same thing. (protected from critters)

Bear


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 11, 2015)

Instead of making a new thread, I will post this here, as this step-by-step is looking negleted.

I realized in the middle of the week that I had no weekend smoke project lined up, so I clicked on Bear's step-by-step bookmark and boom! Bear Logs.

Dug a 4.5lb pack of ground beef out of the freezer and already had all the ingredients for this, so I started on Thursday night. Using half the ingredients listed in the recipe as I have half the meat.

Q-View

Thursday night:

Lineup













IMG-20150409-00633.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Apr 11, 2015






All mixed













IMG-20150409-00635.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Apr 11, 2015






Friday night:

Rolled nicely and into the fridge uncovered













IMG-20150410-00638.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Apr 11, 2015






Saturday morning:

Out of the firdge, nice pellicle formed













IMG-20150411-00640.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Apr 11, 2015






9:00am: into the Big Chief with some hickory!













IMG-20150411-00641.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Apr 11, 2015






Stay tuned!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2015)

Great Start Duke!!

Bear


----------



## bryce (Apr 11, 2015)

Looks excellent Duke! Now this is something I definitely want to try some day.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2015)

Bryce said:


> Looks excellent Duke! Now this is something I definitely want to try some day.


These are real easy to make.

The Three things I make are actually interchangeable.

The recipes can be swapped from one to the other.

The main difference is the amount of heat.

Here they are:

*Unstuffed Beef Sticks (All Beef)           *


> *Smoked Bear Logs (All Beef)           *
> 
> *Smoked Bear Loaf (All Beef)     *
> 
> *Smoked Mini-Bear-Loaves (All Beef)              *


Bear


----------



## bryce (Apr 11, 2015)

Excellent links Bear. Thank you. Beef is darn good stuff.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 11, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Bryce said:
> 
> 
> > Looks excellent Duke! Now this is something I definitely want to try some day.
> ...



I'll be trying one or two of these soon Bear, so much good stuff... I can never decide what to try next !  :biggrin:


----------



## bryce (Apr 11, 2015)

[quote name="WaterinHoleBrew" url="/t/103811/unstuffed-smoked-beef-logs-slightly-hot-bearcarver-qview/60#post_ I can never decide what to try next !  :biggrin:[/quote]

That's a legit problem!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2015)

Bryce said:


> [quote name="WaterinHoleBrew" url="/t/103811/unstuffed-smoked-beef-logs-slightly-hot-bearcarver-qview/60#post_ I can never decide what to try next !



That's a legit problem![/quote]





WaterinHoleBrew said:


> I'll be trying one or two of these soon Bear, so much good stuff... I can never decide what to try next !


I prefer the Bear loaf, myself.

And the only difference between the two "Bear Loaf" Step by Steps is the size. Ingredients in the Bear Loaves are all equal in percentages.

Bear


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 11, 2015)

I have yet to try the loaf and first time trying logs, but I have done sticks 4-5 times now and the freezer is never without them. Also vac-packed a bunch at Christmas and gave some out as gifts along with beef jerky and canned goods from the Ms.


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 11, 2015)

Out of the Big Chief. After a cold bath and a pat dry... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMG-20150411-00650.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Apr 11, 2015


----------



## bryce (Apr 11, 2015)

Mmmmmm. Looks like a winner. Excellent job!


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 12, 2015)

Some more Qview













IMG-20150412-00673.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Apr 12, 2015


















IMG-20150412-00674.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Apr 12, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2015)

So Duke, How did you like the flavor. I changed it when I went from my Beef Sticks to the Bear Logs (Added a little heat). Everybody around my end said the Sticks were too mild, so I upped the heat for the Bear Logs & the Bear Loaf.

I recommend this mixture or the Bear Loaf mixture to be used with the Sticks too. I'm not much for heat myself, but I like them more than the Mild Sticks. I think the Bear Loaf mix is Perfect.

Bear


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 12, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> So Duke, How did you like the flavor. I changed it when I went from my Beef Sticks to the Bear Logs (Added a little heat). Everybody around my end said the Sticks were too mild, so I upped the heat for the Bear Logs & the Bear Loaf.
> 
> I recommend this mixture or the Bear Loaf mixture to be used with the Sticks too. I'm not much for heat myself, but I like them more than the Mild Sticks. I think the Bear Loaf mix is Perfect.
> 
> Bear


I have added some heat to my sticks also and I like them both ways. I noticed the addition of soy sauce in this recipe also. Nice touch, I think I like the logs better than the sticks!


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 12, 2015)

Side note, this is my first batch of either that I used TQ for the cure instead of that Hi-Mountain cure. The difference is night and day IMO.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2015)

DukeBurger said:


> Side note, this is my first batch of either that I used TQ for the cure instead of that Hi-Mountain cure. The difference is night and day IMO.


Exactly---I agree!!!

I tried Hi Mt one time with Bacon, and it was the only Bacon I ever had to soak to get rid of excess Salt flavor.

Bear


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 12, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Exactly---I agree!!!
> 
> I tried Hi Mt one time with Bacon, and it was the only Bacon I ever had to soak to get rid of excess Salt flavor.
> 
> Bear


I'm guessing most of us here have that one opened, half used box of Hi-Mountain or similar kit in our pantry, sitting between that can of Spam and 55oz can of creamed corn you found on sale in 2003...


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 16, 2015)

DukeBurger said:


> I'm guessing most of us here have that one opened, half used box of Hi-Mountain or similar kit in our pantry, sitting between that can of Spam and 55oz can of creamed corn you found on sale in 2003...


That's funny you should say that. When I got that "Hi Mountain" kit about 5 years ago, I ordered 2 of them to save money on shipping (per kit).

I only used the one, and at the time our Kitty "Smokey" was jumping up on top of my Gun Cabinet pretty regular. Then he'd go back to the back  corner, so I couldn't reach him, to get him down. I then set things around the edge of the gun cabinet to block him, and the small UPS box with the other kit in it is still up there, blocking the left side. Mrs Bear asked if it would be any good yet after all this time. I said I doubt it, because I didn't like it when it was fresh.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## duffman (Aug 4, 2015)

Can I ask about the placing them in ice water after they are done cooking. What is the point of that and what does it do?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 4, 2015)

DUFFMAN said:


> Can I ask about the placing them in ice water after they are done cooking. What is the point of that and what does it do?


LOL------I do that mainly to cool it down fast, so I can put it in the fridge. Plus if there's any oil or fat on the outside it will rinse off. Then I pat it dry & fridge it.

I can't leave food like that lay out long enough to cool down, or our Kitty "Smokey" will get after it. There aren't many places he can't get to.

Bear


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 5, 2015)

Ma used to do a recipe like this  I had forgotten about it . ., thanks Bear !:biggrin:


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2015)

You're Welcome Stan!!

And Thanks for stopping by!!

Bear


----------



## duffman (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I am going to give this a shoot with an old recipe of my Dad's this weekend.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 7, 2015)

DUFFMAN said:


> Thanks for the info. I am going to give this a shoot with an old recipe of my Dad's this weekend.

















Bear


----------



## dukeburger (Nov 11, 2015)

Thought I'd share my latest load of Bear logs here again.

I rolled these ones a bit larger than the last and sliced one log into snacker sticks.

I'm in Bear-a-dise..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMG_20151108_113335.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Nov 11, 2015


















IMG_20151108_113653.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Nov 11, 2015


















IMG_20151108_114143.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Nov 11, 2015


















IMG_20151111_111629.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Nov 11, 2015


















IMG_20151111_112125.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Nov 11, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2015)

Looks Real Nice Duke!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looking at those "Sticks", I think you might like my "Bear Loaves" better than the logs.

Did you do a Thread of your own with this???

Bear


----------



## dukeburger (Nov 11, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Real Nice Duke!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear

I've been meaning to try the loaves, but keep forgetting to find a good size tray. Quite frankly, I kind of like the "summer sausage" look to the logs too 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Didn't create my own thread with this, just a quick drive-by share here


----------



## idahopz (Oct 15, 2017)

I really like the idea of doing a sausage log like this without skins - nice work again Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 15, 2017)

Thank You PZ !
I just got this one fixed in time for you.
Thanks for the "Like"

Bear


----------



## seriousbbqs (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi, Bear. 

Thanks for sharing your recipe. I have a couple of questions.

1) What is the benefit of keeping the meat in the fridge for two nights? Would it hurt to mix the meat and form the logs, refrigerate one night, and then smoke them the next morning?

2) Do you see a noticeable difference in the end result by easing into the heat and smoke (150 the first hour, then 160 with smoke, etc)

3) Do you have any tweaks for making this into a sweet balogna?


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2017)

seriousbbqs said:


> Hi, Bear.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your recipe. I have a couple of questions.
> 
> ...


*This is the only recipe I use. It's the same as my "Unstuffed Beef Sticks" and my "Bear Loaf". The only variance among them is the amount of heat.*


*Bear*


----------



## seriousbbqs (Nov 14, 2017)

Thank you for your reply. 



bearcarver said:


> *Although the "No Smoke" for the first hour is to get it good & Dry before you put the Smoke on.*



Would you mind filling me in on the reason for making sure it's dry before you hit it with smoke? I've cooked a lot of other meats and never heard of that before. Is it to cut down on the smoke absorption?


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 15, 2017)

seriousbbqs said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> Would you mind filling me in on the reason for making sure it's dry before you hit it with smoke? I've cooked a lot of other meats and never heard of that before. Is it to cut down on the smoke absorption?



This is mainly for things that are cured or Fish:
With things like Bacon, Dried Beef, or Fish, you want to get a good "Pellicle" (Dry & Tacky) on the surface in order to get a good tasting smoke.
You may not get a Pellicle on something like my Ground Beef Logs, but getting it Dry is good enough.

Note: If the surface is wet, the smoke could mix with the wet surface & become a bitter tasting mess.

This is not a problem with things like a regular Smoked Butt or Brisket.

Bear


----------



## seriousbbqs (Nov 16, 2017)

Thank you for your help, Bear. I made batch and it is delicious.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 16, 2017)

seriousbbqs said:


> Thank you for your help, Bear. I made batch and it is delicious.




That's Great !!
I'm always glad to hear that!!

Bear


----------



## dukeburger (Nov 19, 2017)

Another Bear Log addict is born


----------



## Preacher Man (Oct 1, 2018)

I noticed the back of the package on my TQ says 1 TBSP per pound of meat, but Bear uses half that amount in his recipe. Has TQ changed it's recommendations since 2011, or you just don't like using the full amount?


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 1, 2018)

Preacher Man said:


> I noticed the back of the package on my TQ says 1 TBSP per pound of meat, but Bear uses half that amount in his recipe. Has TQ changed it's recommendations since 2011, or you just don't like using the full amount?


I table spoon per pound for whole muscle meat not ground . He's using ground meat , that amount is as he posted .


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 1, 2018)

Preacher Man said:


> I noticed the back of the package on my TQ says 1 TBSP per pound of meat, but Bear uses half that amount in his recipe. Has TQ changed it's recommendations since 2011, or you just don't like using the full amount?




   Like Chopsaw "Rich" has said, that is 1 TBS per pound of whole meat, but 1/2 TBS per pound of Ground Meat.
Been like that as far back as I know of.
I've often thought about adding a little more, or some salt to the Ground meat stuff, because there is ZERO salt flavor, but I never have.

Bear


----------



## Preacher Man (Oct 1, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> I table spoon per pound for whole muscle meat not ground . He's using ground meat , that amount is as he posted .



Glad I asked, I had no idea it was different. Thanks!



Bearcarver said:


> Like Chopsaw "Rich" has said, that is 1 TBS per pound of whole meat, but 1/2 TBS per pound of Ground Meat.
> Been like that as far back as I know of.
> I've often thought about adding a little more, or some salt to the Ground meat stuff, because there is ZERO salt flavor, but I never have.



I'm giving these logs a shot starting this evening. I usually don't like much added salt on my food anyway, so I might really like this recipe.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 1, 2018)

Preacher Man said:


> Glad I asked, I had no idea it was different. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm giving these logs a shot starting this evening. I usually don't like much added salt on my food anyway, so I might really like this recipe.




Great---You'll love it!!
Let me know how it works out.
If you get a chance, throw a couple slices in a frying pan just long enough to get it Hot & bubbling.
Really takes it over the top!!

Bear


----------



## Preacher Man (Oct 4, 2018)

Finally got these done. Started Monday evening and had 'em smoked by Wednesday evening.

My kids love meat sticks, so I took 2lbs off the top of this batch and rolled up some meat sticks to cook along with these loaves. Like 

 Bearcarver
 I didn't use any casings and I found the rolling of the sticks to be quit relaxing.

Just one thing: delicious!

A few observations from my experience:
For some reason, I had a heck of a time getting them up to temperature. I followed 

 Bearcarver
 's cooking method, but by Wednesday evening they still weren't rising in temp. I thought they'd be done before I went in for church, but they were still at 129° when I had to leave. So I just left 'em and decided to hurry home afterwards. When I got home (3 hours later) they were up to 135°. So I set the oven to 350° and brought 'em inside. They rose to 165° in about 15 minutes. The upside to this was that they got some serious smoke laid on 'em since they were in the smoker for so long.

I used 9 lbs. of mule deer that a buddy gave me when he was cleaning out his freezer (you should see the Alaskan moose he just got!). He packages his deer straight, whereas I mix in beef tallow to give mine an 85/15 fat mixture. I decided to just go with the straight lean deer and see how it turns out. Next time I'll add in some fat. They're a bit on the dry side, but no matter - these things are still delicious and definitely won't make it past hunting season.

I mixed a few loaves with jalapeno and cheddar. Mmmmm! And I think the cheese gave off a little bit of that needed fat moisture to these loaves.
















How about that TBS?







Group photo, everyone! (You can see the grainy texture from the lean deer)







I fried some up like you said, Bear, and then went ahead and threw an egg on top. This is a breakfast I could get used to!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2018)

That All looks Great, Preacher Man!!
Glad You All like them!
Thanks for the Report!!
Like.

PS: You should make a Thread of your own with this, so more people will see it & hit you with some comments!!

Bear


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 6, 2018)

Just added these to my list of things to try in the new smoker in the next couple of weeks. Looks killer!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 6, 2018)

jcam222 said:


> Just added these to my list of things to try in the new smoker in the next couple of weeks. Looks killer!




That's Great !!
Just Yell (PM me) if you have any questions.

Bear


----------

